# Another VS thread



## dearlybeloved (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, I'm looking at either the Olympus OMD EM1 or the Fuji x100s. I dont really mind having a fixed lens because I'm looking for something small and compact that will make taking pictures more fun. Right now I have D800e and it's just too much to whip out when I want to just take some pictures and have fun. What do you guys think about each other? 

fuji is 1299 and the em1 is 1399 for just the body and add another 379 for the lumix 20 1.7 that i would get with it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 18, 2013)

If it is just a pocket camera, why the OMD?
You are paying for lots of flexibility and sophistication and removable lenses that you don't need.
I use an EP-3 and the 20 1.7 as a backup body and pocket camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 18, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> Okay, I'm looking at either the Olympus OMD EM1 or the Fuji x100s. I dont really mind having a fixed lens because I'm looking for something small and compact that will make taking pictures more fun. Right now I have D800e and it's just too much to whip out when I want to just take some pictures and have fun. What do you guys think about each other?
> 
> fuji is 1299 and the em1 is 1399 for just the body and add another 379 for the lumix 20 1.7 that i would get with it.



ahh crap.  Thought this would finally be a good VS thread.. you know, Godzilla vs Mothra, Batman vrs Superman, heck even Star Destroyer vs Star Trek Enterprise would have been a nice change of pace.  Oh well.. lol


----------



## dearlybeloved (Dec 18, 2013)

i guess im wanting something that will take great pictures and be compact enough but still have versatility to use at weddings and whatnot


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 18, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> i guess im wanting something that will take great pictures and be compact enough but still have versatility to use at weddings and whatnot



Ok, in the interest of full disclosure I own a DSLR - and nothing else in the way of camera equipment.  However I've read enough and talked to enough other folks that have owned cameras like the OMD and one of the things that they commonly say is that they bought the camera for portability reasons but that they find that it just isn't "portable enough" and as a result it often gets left at home.  What you might seriously want to consider is going with something that is more pocket sized for portability, and a DSLR or something similar for weddings and "what not".


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Well if you want a smaller camera I would go with the x100 from the two listed. But if you want compact and still proquality I would go for a Sony RX1r. Zeiss glass that hits F2, full frame and the r has no low pass filter. Pics would be on par with your D800e.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Dec 18, 2013)

Portability is key but I also want to be able to use it as a backup camera and something I can bring with me to weddings. I don't think that pocket sized is exactly what I'm looking for because I have a Canon G11 that I can use for that. I just want something lighter than a D800e because Carrying around that with a Nikon 24-70 2.8 (which is my main lens) because of it's weight. I usually keep a Nikon 28 1.8 or the 50 1.8d sense they are might lightest lenses. I'd be interested in the Olympus OMD EM1 with the Lumix 20 1.7 to use for more street and informal things and use the M. Zuiko 12-40 2.8 for group shots and portraits at weddings alongside the D800e. 

On the other hand, I have been looking at the Fuji X100s because it seems to have a better sensor and quality of image, but the down talk on the auto focus makes me feel like I'd be happier with the Olympus. I also do think about the bulk in it though, which is why I find myself coming to you guys for advice.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2013)

Olympus OMD EM1 or the Fuji x100s? WUT????

Fuji for the size, and for the "type" of camera that it is.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 18, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> Portability is key but I also want to be able to use it as a backup camera and something I can bring with me to weddings. I don't think that pocket sized is exactly what I'm looking for because I have a Canon G11 that I can use for that. I just want something lighter than a D800e because Carrying around that with a Nikon 24-70 2.8 (which is my main lens) because of it's weight. I usually keep a Nikon 28 1.8 or the 50 1.8d sense they are might lightest lenses. I'd be interested in the Olympus OMD EM1 with the Lumix 20 1.7 to use for more street and informal things and use the M. Zuiko 12-40 2.8 for group shots and portraits at weddings alongside the D800e.
> 
> On the other hand, I have been looking at the Fuji X100s because it seems to have a better sensor and quality of image, but the down talk on the auto focus makes me feel like I'd be happier with the Olympus. I also do think about the bulk in it though, which is why I find myself coming to you guys for advice.



Ok,, well with that additional info I'd probably agree with DiskoJoe's recommendation, I don't own one but from the reading I've done they look pretty impressive.  If budget is a consideration of the two cameras you listed I'd probably go with the Olympus - weight wise your looking at about 90 grams difference, which is about as much as a bag of skittles really.

As to size the olympus is a bit bigger, but by maybe by 1/2 an inch taller and deeper - width is pretty close to the same, so your not looking at a huge difference overall. So it's not much bigger than the x100 but from what I've seen I think it would probably be a much better choice overall.


----------



## manny212 (Jan 1, 2014)

This. Have no auto focus issues that I can speak of. An really quite impressive IQ.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2014)

You might consider the OM-D E-M5 as it seems to fit what you want & the price has dropped nicely since the release of the E-M1.  Not as bulky as the E-M1 either.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jan 12, 2014)

just to give and update, I bought the EM1 with the Zuikos 17mm 1.8 and I love it. It's honestly one of my favorite cameras to date and does EVERYTHING I'd want a camera to do. I HIGHLY suggest it.


----------

